# vomiting in the third trimester?



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

I had very bad morning sickness (borderline HG) that cleared up at around 20 weeks. Since then I have been feeling fine.

But now I dont know what is going on, I dont know if I should call my doctor or wait for the next visit.

I am 32 weeks almost 33 weeks pregnant. Last Thursday everything was fine, I felt really tired but that was it. I was eating breakfast with my daughter when suddenly I puked. And I do mean suddenly. I figured it was a mild bug or something, I felt a little nausous after but not too bad. I ate lunch (some toast with peanut butter) that day and was able to keep it down pretty easily. Since then I have felt very tired and crappy but no more puking. And I should add I ate alot over the weekend. But today (tuesday) I went and ate lunch (I was STARVING!!!) but then a few minutes after finishing I puked it all up.

So now I am wondering, is this a bug? it is like no bug I have ever had.

Is this a reason to call my doctor? or can it wait?

I dont know, is vomiting randomly like this in the third trimester a problem sign?

could my morning sickness have somehow come back? it didn't durring my first pregnancy.

anyone dealt with anything like this? does this sound like a bug? I am so confused about what my body is doing. I was so hungry and did not feel sick at all both times then Bam! I puke. Should I call my doctor?


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

well I decided to call my doctor.

His office told me that my morning sickness must have come back.

I did not know that was even possible. I am not sure I believe them. I know what morning sickness is like. This is not like that. I know what a stomach flu is like. This is not like that. But I guess I am going to be living with it anyways.


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm 37 weeks, and have dealt with some sickness in the third trimester. I actually never had morning sickness in the first trimester, so I thought this was especially odd. Anyway, mine seemed related to running out of space and some serious reflux, as it would happen almost nightly after I would lie down. Since the baby has dropped, it has gotten quite a bit better. Sounds a bit different from what you're experiencing though. I didn't know that morning sickness would possibly return either.

I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Erin22 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have actually thrown up twice in the past two days. I am almost positive it is because I had too much food in my stomach. Could that be what is happening with you? I have heard that once the 3rd trimester starts it is best to eat smaller, more frequent meals because not as much food can fit in our stomachs. I definitely don't have morning sickness again and I otherwise feel fine (save for the normal preg stuff) so I think I just need to adjust the amount of food I eat. Is it possible that you overate because you were so hungry and your stomach couldn't hold that much food?

Not sure if this helped but I hope you feel better!


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erin22* 
I have actually thrown up twice in the past two days. I am almost positive it is because I had too much food in my stomach. Could that be what is happening with you? I have heard that once the 3rd trimester starts it is best to eat smaller, more frequent meals because not as much food can fit in our stomachs. I definitely don't have morning sickness again and I otherwise feel fine (save for the normal preg stuff) so I think I just need to adjust the amount of food I eat. Is it possible that you overate because you were so hungry and your stomach couldn't hold that much food?

Not sure if this helped but I hope you feel better!

I wish that was the problem. Both times I threw up it was small meals.

Honestly I am kinda scared right now. This does not feel like morning sickness to me. I am having a really hard time believing that morning sickness can come back and be so diffrent then it was in the first trimester.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I never had morning sickness with DD, that is until I hit about 36 weeks. The last month I puked pretty often and I didn't even know that was possible. I had felt amazing during my pregnancy. Anyway, I read on here recently that many women get m/s back and major headaches because of the hormone surges bringing on labor. Could be from that.

I'm sorry I understand it is pretty awful. I hate feeling sick. I puked this am and am 17 weeks, I never had this with DD.


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettyflwrs* 
well I decided to call my doctor.

His office told me that my morning sickness must have come back.

I did not know that was even possible. I am not sure I believe them. I know what morning sickness is like. This is not like that. I know what a stomach flu is like. This is not like that. But I guess I am going to be living with it anyways.


Yeah it came back for me pretty violently a week or two ago. It's not constant but it's very sudden & unpleasant compared to the just nauseous feeling I had with some warning in the first trimester.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

It's not uncommon for HG to go away and then come back like that. It did for me during my first pregnancy. Came back at 36 weeks after being gone for 16 or so weeks.


----------



## simplykate (Jan 11, 2009)

I had bad morning sickness until about 20 weeks, then it got a lot better until about three weeks ago (i'm 35 weeks now). It's not as bad as it was and not constant, but somedays it keeps me on the couch for most of the day.
A lot of the women in my ddc (June) posted similar experiences a few weeks back, so I guess it's not that uncommon. But it sucks!
The idea that the same hormone surges that bring on labor are causing it makes sense though.


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine has come back too (I'm 29 weeks). It's not as bad as the first 18-20 weeks of HG, but it's still not pleasant, and way more unpredictable.


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

wow! I had no idea that morning sickness could act like this. It is rough. But honestly while I am not glad that you are all sick, I am glad to here that my experiences are more or less normal.

I am kinda amazed that I could be on my second pregnancy and be suprised by anything like this.


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, my sickness never went away. But it has changed the pattern and the ways it hits.

First 2 trimesters, I would feel nauseous for a while, and get sick. Now, it's more all of a sudden, "I'm going to throw up right NOW!"







: No warning at all.

Make sure you keep a little food in your belly, and stay hydrated. I actually had to go to L&D a couple weeks back because I couldn't stop getting sick and ended up a bit dehydrated. I've noticed since I"ve upped my water intake I don't get sick as often. Still get sick, but not as bad.


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

For whatever reason I vomitted regularly throughout my last pregnancy. If I didn't eat first thing in the morning, I would dry heave. I discovered I had low blood sugar in the mornings when I started keeping track of it with a monitor. So I think that may have had something to do with it. There were other triggers though like coughing hard or sneezing that would set me off as well. Swallowing prenatals was a daily battle that often triggered it too. It was awful. I have never thrown up so much in my whole life. I felt fine in between though ... I actually felt great most of the time with alot of energy. Sorry you are going through this. I imagine its related some to our babies and how they are positioned. I carried DD alot higher than my DS so I think she was pushing on my tummy alot harder and that's why I was sicker.


----------



## zuzunel09 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a friend who had the stomach flu a few times during pregnancy. Don't rule out a virus if your morning sickness has subsided. Also, you just have less room in your tummy and your gag reflex may be very strong now. I'm only 24 weeks but if I eat then bend over to pick something up off the floor, I throw up in my mouth a little.


----------

